#ubuntu-bd 2011-02-16
<Tanvir> Hello shahriar86 
<shahriar86> hello Tanvir
<Tanvir> :)
<shahriar86> sorry having lunch so might be slow
<Tanvir> No problem. :)
<shahriar86> don't mind, I do not recognize you
<shahriar86> have we talked before?
<Tanvir> No.
<shahriar86> I've not been online for long time
<Tanvir> BTW, I'm in XChat.
<Tanvir> (I got a CTCP query from you)
<shahriar86> I wanted to know which os
<Tanvir> Oh, I'm in Ubuntu. :D
<shahriar86> ok I am shahriar, kubuntu fan and currently ubuntu bangladesh member
<Tanvir> And I'm Tanvir, I'm not really related with Ubuntu, but I love FOSS.
<Tanvir> And I'm a Wikimedian.
<shahriar86> working in a bank so dont have much time left for volunteer work
<shahriar86> wow
<Tanvir> Ah, I'm just a student.
<shahriar86> thats great, do you contribute to bn wiki?
<Tanvir> Yes.
<Tanvir> And we have our own channel #wikipedia-bn
<shahriar86> nice
<shahriar86> yah am aware of that
<shahriar86> where are you studying?
<Tanvir> I'm in Jagannath University right now. Course: B.B.A., damn boring..
<Tanvir> I hate that subject. My major, A.I.S., I hate that too. :S
<shahriar86> university boring??
<shahriar86> its fun trust me, enjoy as much as you can
<Tanvir> In a way, yes.
<Tanvir> University is boring, but the courses are hurting me. :S
<Tanvir> (mostly)
<shahriar86> if you hate somehing why study in that?
<Tanvir> When I got the admission, I thought, I would have find my interest in it..
<shahriar86> hummmm
<Tanvir> But after spending a semester and half, I realized it's not what I can survive.
<shahriar86> are you commerce background?
<Tanvir> No!
<shahriar86> thats why
<Tanvir> I had science in S.S.C. and H.S.C.
<Tanvir> BTW, currently thinking about leaving the country for a fresh start.
<shahriar86> dont waste time
<Tanvir> I can't resist here because of study gap, you know.
<Tanvir> Waste time on what?
<Tanvir> Decision making?
<shahriar86> starting a fresh
<shahriar86> which year are you in?
<Tanvir> 2009
<Tanvir> I don't want to waste but, you know there are many parties I need to deal.
<Tanvir> Including my own family. :P
<shahriar86> hu
<shahriar86> you will waste 3years of your life for no reason
<Tanvir> Sorry?
<Tanvir> You mean the next three years in abroad are wasting times?
<shahriar86> if you start a fresh your past 3 years will be wasted
<Tanvir> Aye, I agree.
<shahriar86> what you wanna study abroad?
<Tanvir> C.S.E.
<shahriar86> you finish your bba then go for MIS
<shahriar86> take MIS in mba
<Tanvir> I'll try.
<shahriar86> if you have interest you can overcome
<shahriar86> I had mis as 2nd major
<Tanvir> I'm still hesitating, because I don't find the interest, and that's why having a poor GPA.
<Tanvir> You know a poor CGPA will give me nothing on this competitive market.
<shahriar86> humm
<Tanvir> And the study is not so easy..
<Tanvir> So I need to study well (quite regularly I'd say) to even get promoted. :S
<shahriar86> done with lunch
<shahriar86> well I am not sure about the cgpa you are getting
<shahriar86> if its around 3, you are good with it
<shahriar86> you have almost 2 years in your hand to get your CGPA up again.
<Tanvir> Mm.
<shahriar86> I have not faced much interview, but I have been involved in many recruitment process in my bank, so trust me CGPA plays little role in selection
<Tanvir> shahriar86, then what are the employers after?
<shahriar86> how you present yourself
 * Tanvir expects a little explanation on that
<shahriar86> I tell you what, when I appeared for my interview I did not know what was the post I was applying for, I went blank
<shahriar86> I presented about my passion and interest, what I have been doing in my extra curricular activities
<shahriar86> my role and so on
<Tanvir> Mm.
<shahriar86> build your presentation skill it will work
<shahriar86> and get involved into extra curricular activities
<Tanvir> Your educational background?
<shahriar86> like the one you are already completing
<shahriar86> *doin
<shahriar86> I have completed my BBA from AIUB
<shahriar86> major in Marketing and MIS
<Tanvir> Yeah, I'm a passionate Wikimedia, and I love that!
<Tanvir> Wikimedian*
<Tanvir> Sounds great.
<shahriar86> when you write your CV make sure you put that
<shahriar86> what was your contribution and what you want to go from there
<shahriar86> *where
<Tanvir> Ha ha ha. It's kinda irrelevant to me. But are you sure that will work?
<shahriar86> do you think information analyst job has any relation with Ubuntu Bangladesh?
<shahriar86> or BLUA?
<Tanvir> No, I don't.
<shahriar86> Wikimedia presents your skills of documentation
<shahriar86> proper planning
<shahriar86> and management
<Tanvir> BTW, I'm focusing my Wikimedia ground on you: http://bit.ly/wikitanvir
<shahriar86> in the end you might not end up with an accountants job, you might work as in an administrative position
<Tanvir> Yeah, that sounds great, I hate accounting. :)
<shahriar86> you know Assamese and Bishnupriya Manipuri, thats nice
<Tanvir> I can understand a bit.
<Tanvir> Mostly Assamese, and a little bpy.
<Tanvir> I know a little Portuguese too. ;)
<shahriar86> he he
<shahriar86> and you are great in english
<shahriar86> :P
<Tanvir> I'm very enthusiastic on learning languages. :D
<Tanvir> I'm great in English? That's a wow!
<Tanvir> Thanks for you complements.
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> you are welcome
<Tanvir> You work in the Bank, right?
<shahriar86> humm not in traditional way but yes
<shahriar86> why?
<Tanvir> shahriar86, can you tell me where can I buy a the recently released coin of Bangladesh Bank?
<Tanvir> It's souvenir.
<shahriar86> Tanvir: I am not 100% sure but mostly from national banks like Janata bank and Sonali Bank
<Tanvir> I heard that..
<shahriar86> Sonali Bank works as subsidiary of Bangladesh Bank
<Tanvir> But I need to know, if I have to go to Motijheel for that.. :S
<shahriar86> you can not buy actually, if you have account in those banks you can simply ask them to fund you in such currency
<Tanvir> Since the head office is there.
<Tanvir> I need an account in Sonali bank?
<Tanvir> Just of a 3,000 BDT coin?
<shahriar86> it helps
<shahriar86> and you don't need to go to head office
<shahriar86> any branch will work
<Tanvir> Wow, that's great news.
<Tanvir> I've a branch within 100 meters of my room. XD
<Tanvir> Actually, I don't collect coins, a bro asked me to collect that for him.
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> you can collect it too
 * Tanvir has no interest on collecting this..
<Tanvir> Once I collected stamps (when I was about 12/13 maybe)
<Tanvir> But later presented all my collection to a newborn girl as a gift. :P
<shahriar86> humm
<shahriar86> thats interesting, I hope the person you gifted has inborn interest in stamp collection
<Tanvir> :P
<shahriar86> btw was she your cousin or siter?
<shahriar86> *sister
<Tanvir> Cousin.
<shahriar86> nice, I hope you guys are close
<Tanvir> And I'm happy that I've no biological sister.
<shahriar86> ?
<Tanvir> I like to be alone in that case.
<shahriar86> then just say you are happy you don't have any siblings
<Tanvir> No, I've a younger brother. :S
<shahriar86> hu
<Tanvir> I love him, but I always wanted to be alone..
<shahriar86> hu
<Tanvir> From such bonds (to be specific).
<Tanvir> But I've sisters, and they are great.
<Tanvir> But frankly, girls are real trouble, though they are lovely.
<shahriar86> hu
<shahriar86> human being are troublesome to be frank
 * Tanvir nods
<shahriar86> sometimes i hate people in general, although I know there are many good people
<Tanvir> Mm.
<shahriar86> and when you step into real world on your own you find out how bad people can be
<shahriar86> it hurts sometime
<Tanvir> Maybe I'm not that experienced on that.
<shahriar86> hu
<Tanvir> But, I believe one thing, if I can go on honestly, the bad thing will never win on me.
<shahriar86> that's not true
<Tanvir> Well, it's a matter of believe, not a proved thing.
<shahriar86> in real life you need to adapt to the situation, sometime you have your hands bound to overlook the dishonesty and all the bad
<shahriar86> yah man
<shahriar86> I also used to dream I will bring changes in the society in a good way
<shahriar86> and I will remain just and honest and will stop other from doing the opposite
<shahriar86> but it all washed away in less then 4 years
<shahriar86> you dream starts to crumble and it disappears in a matter of months
<Tanvir> Lets see, how long that can be in my case. ;)
<shahriar86> then you stop to dream any more
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> brb
<Tanvir> Basically, I don't stop dreaming. It's my only key to continue with my hope.
<Tanvir> No matter what, time flows, and I will go with the flow if I live..
<shahriar86> back
<shahriar86> hummmm best of luck to you
<Tanvir> BTW, you have office on holiday, that's not great.
<Tanvir> I suppose, it's a private bank, right?
<shahriar86> it is, and no I don't have to work on holidays
<Tanvir> Mm. I don't like to have so many holidays, but we have more.
<shahriar86> we have less casual leave but we can enjoy public holidays
<shahriar86> in a year we can take leave of 12 days altogether
<shahriar86> so you can understand
<Tanvir> That's harsh.
<shahriar86> yah
<Tanvir> In my view, Bengali people don't wanna work lot, but expect a lot, you agree on this?
<shahriar86> yes I agree
<shahriar86> and they talk a lot
<Tanvir> Yeah, like us. :P
<shahriar86> হ্যান করেঙ্গা ত্যান করেঙ্গা
<shahriar86> but ultimately nothing
<Tanvir> আমাদের একটা কমন কথা, "ভাই কম দামে ভালো একটা জিনিস দেখান"
<Tanvir> হা হা হা
<shahriar86> :)
<Tanvir> দামও কম দেবে, জিনিসও ভালো চাইবে।
<shahriar86> hummmm the problem is we need to give basic price for every good product
<Tanvir> তাহলে বাবারা, চাইনিজ সেট নিয়েই সন্তুষ্ট থাকো।
<shahriar86> the different picture is also true, even if we give premium price we recieve poor product
<shahriar86> dishonesty has gone into our blood
<Tanvir> সেটা ঠকে আসা, কিন্তু সব ক্ষেত্রে না।
<shahriar86> I actually don't care about the money I spend, I just need good product
<shahriar86> but most of the time I get robbed :(
<Tanvir> হুম, অথচ একটা জেনারেশন কষ্ট করে ঠিক করতে পারলেই সব হইতো।
<Tanvir> হুম, ভালো জিনিস পাওয়াও কষ্ট।
<shahriar86> to fix  a generation you need a generation of role model
<shahriar86> our country never had it
<Tanvir> একমত।
<Tanvir> আবার অনেক সময় ভালো জিনিসটার দামও অপ্রয়োজীয়ভাবে বেশি থাকে, মানুষ তা কিনতে পারে না।
<shahriar86> আমাদের দেশের সবচেয়ে দুর্ভাগ্যজনক বিষয় হচ্ছে আমরা সত্যিকারের কোন নেতা/রোল মডেল পাইনি
<Tanvir> তা তো পাই নি, কিন্তু আরও অনেক কিছু পাইনি।
<shahriar86> যেমন?
<Tanvir> আমরা বিপ্লব করে দেশ স্বাধীন করতে পারলেও, ভোট বিপ্লব করে না ভোটটাকে ওঠাতে পারিনি।
<Tanvir> আমরা টাকার কাছে ভোট বেচে দিয়েছি।
<shahriar86> আমি মনে করিনা না ভোট দিয়ে কোন লাভ হতো
<Tanvir> আল্টিমেটলি হতো, একটা সাইন আমরা দিতে পারতাম।
<shahriar86> আমাদের মধ্যে সচেতন নাগরিকের সংখ্যা খুবই কম
<Tanvir> কিন্তু একমত যে লাভ হতো না কারণ, পরে যারা আসতো, তারাও ভালো হতো না।
<Tanvir> সেটাই পয়েন্ট। সচেতন মানুষ থাকলে তো এতো কিছু হতো না। :(
<shahriar86> বেশিরভাগই খেটে খাওয়া মানুষ যাদের ভুল পথে চালিত করা সহজ
<Tanvir> হুম, একদিনের পারিশ্রমিক দিলে তাঁরা অনেক কিছুই করবেন।
<shahriar86> সব শিক্ষিত মানুষও যে সচেতন নাগরিক তা না
<Tanvir> ঠিক। ভার্সিটির ছেলে-মেয়েগুলো সেই ট্র্যাডিশনাল রাজনীতি করছে।
<Tanvir> ট্র্যাডিশনাল মারামারি-কাটাকাটি, লুট-পাট।
<shahriar86> ট্রাডিশন্যাল রাজনীতি করা খারাপ না, ট্রাডিশন্যাল রাজনীতি আসলে মুক্তির পথ দেখিয়েছে
<shahriar86> এখন যা হচ্ছে সেটা অরাজনীতি
<Tanvir> হুম, তবে আমি ট্র্যাডিশনাল বলতে, এখনকার ট্র্যাডিশন বুঝিয়েছি।
<Tanvir> গত দুই টার্ম ধরে যা হচ্ছে।
<Tanvir> তবে আমি আশা করি সামনে একটা বিপ্লব হবে।
<Tanvir> অনেক কিছুই পানসে হয়ে গেছে, যেমন: হরতাল।
<shahriar86> নাহ বিপ্লব হবে না
<Tanvir> নব্বইয়ের দশকের সেই হরতাল আর নেই। হরতালে শিক্ষাপ্রতিষ্ঠান ছাড়া আর কিছুই আজ হয় না বলতে গেলে।
<shahriar86> কারণ সবাই এখন গা বাঁচিয়ে পালাচ্ছে
<Tanvir> আমি তবুও আশাবাদী।
<Tanvir> কারণ এভাবে সবকিছু চলবে না, পরিবর্তন আসবেই।
<shahriar86> দুঃখিত আমি বাস্তববাদী
<Tanvir> না না, এতে দুঃখিত হওয়ার কিছু নেই। :)
<shahriar86> যে দেশে সব মেধাবী ছেলেমেয়েরা দেশ ছেড়ে চলে যাচ্ছে
<shahriar86> যেখানে যোগ্য নেতা নেই সেখানে কিছুই আসবে না
<Tanvir> যোগ্য নেতা পেতে যোগ্য নাগরিক লাগে।
<Tanvir> সেটা আমাদের এখনও তৈরি হয়নি।
<shahriar86> হবেও না
<Tanvir> তবে শিক্ষার বিস্তৃতির সাথে সাথে সেটা হয়ে যাবে।
<Tanvir> উদাহরণ দেই: মানুষ কিন্তু আগের থেকে এখন অনেক সচেতন।
<shahriar86> শিক্ষা কোথায় দেখছেন? এখন কি শিক্ষা বিতরণ হচ্ছে না সার্টিফিকেট বিতরণ হচ্ছে?
<Tanvir> শিক্ষা এসেছে, আমরা এগিয়েছি কিছুটা হলেও।
<shahriar86> এখন যে হারে এ+ আসে সেটা কি আসলেই সবক্ষেত্রে যোগ্য?
<Tanvir> আমি একমত যে, মান ঠিক রাখা হচ্ছে না সব ক্ষেত্রে।
<shahriar86> মানুষ সচেতন হয়েছে কোন ক্ষেত্রে?
<shahriar86> সচেতন হতে সব সময় শিক্ষার প্রয়োজন নেই, আসলে দরকার স্বদিচ্ছা
<shahriar86> উদাহরণ ট্রাফিক আইন
<Tanvir> হুম।
<shahriar86> উদাহরণ: জাতি/শ্রেনীগত বৈষম্য
<shahriar86> উদাহরণ: নৈতিক ন্যায় অন্যায় বোধ
<Tanvir> কিন্তু মানুষের সচেতনতা বেড়েছে, মানুষ ঠকানো এখন আর অতো সহজ নয়।
<Tanvir> মানুষ রাজনীতিকদের কথায় এখন ভোলে না।
<Tanvir> শাহরিয়ার ভাই, এখন যেতে হবে, বাসায় অতিথি এসেছে। :)
<shahriar86> মানুষ রাজনীতিকদের কথায় এখনও ভুলে
<shahriar86> নাহলে মুক্তিযুদ্ধ নিয়ে এতো বছর পরও ব্যবসা হতো না
<shahriar86> আচ্ছা বিদায়
<Tanvir> এটা একটা পয়েন্ট।
<shahriar86> ভালো থাকবেন, ভবিষ্যতে হয়তো কোন একদিন কথা হবে
<Tanvir> হুম।
<Tanvir> যা হোক, আপনার সাথে কথা বলে মজা পেয়েছি, যদিও দ্বিমত আছে। তবে তর্কে দ্বিমত হলেই মজা, তাই না?
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> আপনি কখন অনলাইনে আসেন?
<shahriar86> আমি রাত ৯টার পর থাকার চেষ্টা করবো
<Tanvir> আমি? বলতে গেলে চব্বিশ ঘণ্টা।
<Tanvir> ঘুমানো ছাড়া সবসময়।
<shahriar86> আচ্ছা আগে এই চ্যানেলে দেখিনি (যদিও আমি নিয়মিত নই বলে হয়তো আগে দেখিনি)
<Tanvir> আর বাইরে গেলে, অ্যাওয়ে থাকবো শুধু।
<shahriar86> আচ্ছা
<Tanvir> আমি প্রথমে ছিলাম, কিন্তু রাসেল ভাইয়ের বট কয়বার ব্লক মারায় চলে গেছিলাম।
<Tanvir> পরে বেশ কিছুদিন পর আবার এসে দেখি বট নেই, তাই চলে এসেছি। :)
<shahriar86> বট ব্লক করবে কেনো?
<barebone> আমার নিকের ক্লোক আছে।
<shahriar86> মানে?
<barebone> প্রথমে অনেক সময় আইপি দিয়ে ঢুকে, ক্লোক অ্যাকটিভ হতে টাইম নেয়।
<barebone> @wikimedia/wikitanvir দেখছেন না? ঐটাই ক্লোক।
<barebone> এতে আমার আইপি মুক্ত হয়না।
<barebone> এইটা অ্যাকটিভ হতে তো পাসওয়ার্ড আর ইউজারনেম দিতে হয়, সেটা করতে একটু সময় নেয়।
<barebone> এই কয়েক মিলি সেকেন্ড সময় ঐ বট ধরে।
<barebone> আর মনে করে আমি অ্যাটাক করতে আসছি, দেয় ত্রিশ মিনিটের জন্য ব্যান করে। :P
<barebone> বার বার ব্লক হইতে ভালো লাগে না, তাই আসিনি।
<shahriar86> হুমম
<shahriar86> সব চ্যানেলে কি আইডি পাসওয়ার্ড দিতে হয়?
<shahriar86> নাকি একবারই যথেষ্ঠ?
<barebone> পরে একদিন দেখি রাসেল ভাই দেখি ঐ বট উঠিয়ে নিয়েছেন। তাই এসেছি।
<shahriar86> হুমম
<barebone> নাহ, এক বারই। ফ্রিনোডের কাছে।
<barebone> আসলে আপনার নিক রেজিস্টার্ড না?
<barebone> ঢোকার সময় ঐ নিক রেজিস্টার্ড করতে তো পাসওয়ার্ড লাগে, তাই না?
<shahriar86> হুমম
<barebone> পাওয়ার্ড দিয়ে ভেরিফাইড হলে আর ঐ নিকে ক্লোক সেট করা থাকলে সেটা অটো অ্যাকটিভ হবে।
<shahriar86> আমি তাই বলছিলাম অটো জয়েন না রেখে আগে নিকসার্ভারে পাসওয়ার্ড আইডি দিয়ে লগইন করে নিলেই এই সমস্যা কমানো যেতে পারে
<barebone> কিন্তু tanvir@xx.xx.xxx থেকে tanvir@wikimedia/wikitanvir নিতে একটু সময় নেয়, সেটাই গণ্ডগোল করে।
<barebone> হুম, কিন্তু শাহরিয়ার ভাই, আমারটা তো অটো।
<barebone> মানে চ্যানেল সিলেক্ট করা।
<barebone> আমি অনেক চ্যানেলে থাকি, সবগুলোতে একসাথে ঢুকে যাই, এক্সচ্যাট অন করা মাত্রই।
<shahriar86> আমি সেটা বুঝতে পেরেছি
<shahriar86> আমি আগে নিশ্চিত হতে চাইছিলাম আপনি কি বুঝাচ্ছেন
<barebone> ওহ।
<barebone> ঠিক আছে।
<barebone> তাই এখন আসি। খাবার ডাক পড়েছে। :D
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> এতো দেরীতে খাওয়া ঠিক না
<shahriar86> পিত্ত জ্বলে যাবে
<shahriar86> বিদায়
<barebone> সত্যিকার অর্থে আমার কিছুই ঠিক নাই। :P
<shahriar86> হুমমম সময়ের সাথে ঠিক হয়ে যাবে
<shahriar86> তিন চার বছর আগে আপনার মতোই ছিলাম আমি
<shahriar86> ভালোবাসা মানুষকে বদলে দেয় :(
<shahriar86> আর আরেকটা হলো বাস্তবতা
<shahriar86> ভালোবাসা যতো দ্রুত না বদলাবে তারচেয়ে দ্রুত বদলায় বাস্তবতা
<shahriar86> যাই হোক
<shahriar86> এবার শেষ বারের মতো বিদায়
<shahriar86> আমিও যাবো
<shahriar86> ভালো থাকবেন
#ubuntu-bd 2011-02-18
<Tanvir> Hey shahriar86, good morning. :)
<shahriar86> hello Tanvir good morning to you too
<shahriar86> I'm still emotional over yesterday's event
<shahriar86> did you like the ceremony?
<barebone> Of course.
<barebone> I'm not emotional, but I'm glad that we are make ourselves humiliated.
<shahriar86> ?
<shahriar86> how did we humiliated ourselves?
<barebone> Sorry damn typos. :P
<shahriar86> :P
<shahriar86> thought so
<barebone> Correction: I'm glad that we didn't make ourselves humiliated.
<shahriar86> yeah to tell the truth, I was also afraid that we might fail to impress the world
<barebone> Me too (very much).
<barebone> Some of that annoying shit was there too. :S
<shahriar86> :P
<shahriar86> ummmm I did not like most of the songs
<shahriar86> and was irritated by speeches
<barebone> I was afraid, because of whole cabinate could give their speech. :P
<shahriar86> :P
<shahriar86> I wonder why Khaleda was not invited
<barebone> আর লোটাস কামালের, "সাড়ে তিনশ পঞ্চাশ" হা হা হা
<shahriar86> it would have been fun
<barebone> শোনার পরে হাসতে হাসতে শ্যাষ।
<barebone> ভাগ্যিস বাংলায় বলছে।
<barebone> খালেদা? ভালো কইছেন।
<barebone> এরুম পলিটিকাল পরিবেশ থাকলে আমরা দুশ্চিন্তা করতাম না।
<shahriar86> hummmm even when he told it in bangla some reporter did catch what he told
<shahriar86> any way
<shahriar86> now its gone I am waiting eagerly for the match to start
<shahriar86> Bangladesh is no match for India
<shahriar86> but I still pray hard that some miracle happens
<barebone> দেখি কি হয়, বাংলাদেশ না ডুবাইলেই হয়।
<shahriar86> hummm
<barebone> হোস্ট হোস্ট কইরা চিল্লাইয়া পরে লজ্জাজনক হার হইলে খবর আছে।
<shahriar86> হা হা হা হা
<shahriar86> আমার তো তাই ভয় লাগছে
<barebone> তয় কথা হইলো, যতোই হোস্ট হোক, ভালো খেলা না খেললে ভালো টিমের লগে জেতার আশা নাই।
<shahriar86> গতবার ইন্ডিয়াকে হারায় য়েভাবে লাফাইছি ইন্ডিয়া ছেড়ে কথা বলবে না, আর বাংলাদেশ সবসময়ই আনপ্রেডিক্টেবল
<barebone> সেইটাই খারাপের ক্ষেত্রে প্রেডিক্ট নাই। কানাডার কাছে হাইরা বইবো।
<shahriar86> হু
<barebone> তয় বিদেশিরা বোধহয় একটা নেগেটিভ ধারণা নিয়া গেলো।
<barebone> আমাদের সকল সাকসেফুল শিল্পীরা হইলো মুটকী। সাবিনা, মমতাজ, রুনা জুটি। হা হা হা
<barebone> ভাগ্যিস তিনজনেরে একসাথে মঞ্চে উঠায় নাই। :P
<shahriar86> হা হা হা হা হা হা হা
<shahriar86> কথাটা কিন্তু মিথ্যা না
<shahriar86> আমাদের ঢালিউডের নায়িকাদের ক্ষেত্রেও কিন্তু কথাটা খাটে
<barebone> আশরাফুল দেখলাম মমতাজের লগে গলা মিলাইছে। ফ্যান মনে হয়।
<shahriar86> ঢুকার সময় শুকনা থাকে, ফেমাস হলেই মোটা হয়ে যায়
<barebone> ঢালিউডের নায়িকারা তো কামের না, খালি আটার বস্তা। এরা তো বহুৎ কামেল।
<shahriar86> হুমম
<barebone> ভালো ধারণাও আছে, আমগো ফোক সম্রাজ্ঞী হইলো এমপি!
<shahriar86> ফোক সাম্রাজ্ঞী কে?
<barebone> মমতাজ, আবার কে?
<shahriar86> ওহ
<barebone> জানেন না? হা হা হা
<barebone> আমি ডরে ছিলা, খাইরুন লো-এর পর আবার ফাইটা যায় না শুনায়।
<shahriar86> হা হা হা হা
<barebone> স্টেডিয়াম শুদ্ধা মানুষ হাইসা ফাটায় ফালাইতো।
<barebone> তবে আওয়ামী লীগে কিছু উঁচুদরের সংস্কৃতি ব্যক্তিত্ব এমপি হিসেবে আছে: নূর, কবরী, মমতাজ।
<shahriar86> হুমমমমমম ভালা
<shahriar86> আচ্ছা বাংলাদেশ কার কার বিরুদ্ধে জিততে পারে?
<barebone> এইটা ভাই জানি না।
<shahriar86> আয়ারল্যান্ড, নেদারল্যান্ড
<shahriar86> ওয়েস্ট ইন্ডিজ
<shahriar86> ইংল্যান্ড ৫০-৫০ চান্স
<barebone> জেতার তো কথা, কিন্তু কিসের কী?
<barebone> ভাই বাংলাদেশ ভালো খেললে সামনে কারো ফ্লোর নাই।
<shahriar86> হুমমমমমম
<barebone> ভাই নাস্তা খাইতে গেলাম। আইতেছি।
<shahriar86> আচ্ছা জান
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-11
<Xuisce> no
<Ekushey> !voice Xuisce
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-12
<codeur> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<sammo> কেউ আছে ??
<Ekushey> hi ovtoniil!
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-13
<Xuisce> hi Trance
<Xuisce> Ekushey: 
<tanjil> keu achen?
<tanjil> sir assalamualaikum
<tanjil> kemon achen
<tanjil> ?
<tangim> ashlam
<Ekushey> hello :)
<Ekushey> !voice raihan
<raihan> টাকলীয় ভাষা বর্জন করুন
<Ekushey> !voice tangim
<tangim> :P
<tangim> :D
<raihan> কেমন আছেন? রাসএল ভাই
<Ekushey> এইতো চলছে... খুব একটা ভাল না
<tangim> কেন???
<Ekushey> ব্লাড প্রেসার বাড়তি
<tangim> অউ
<tangim> :(
<tangim> কথা ছিল
<raihan> আপনাকে খবু মিস করছি Ekushey  BaI
<tangim> মি টু :(
<Ekushey> পুরানো সমস্য, কিন্তু কিছুদিন ধরে বেশী ঝামেলা করছে বেশী
<Ekushey> ঢাকা চলে আসেন, দেখা করা যাবে :)
<raihan> ভাই একটা কথা বলব, যোদি মাইন্ড না করেন Ekushey 
<Ekushey> ঢাকাতে কাজ থাকেনা কোন?
<Ekushey> বলে ফেলেন
<raihan> ভাই, আমাদের মাঝে যারা গ্রুপে রেগুলার তাদের মাঝে কাওকে এডমিন করেন! রিকো দেখি ঝুলে থাকে শুধু
<tangim> হুম্ম
<Ekushey> ঝুলে থাকে কি?
<tangim> আমি অবশ্য ঝুলে থাকতে দেখি নাই
<raihan> একজন আমাকে বলল, জয়েন রিকোয়েস্ট দিওয়ার পর ২ দিন পর এক্সেপ্ট হয়েছে
<Ekushey> ঝুকে থাকার কথা না...
<raihan> আমার একটা ব্যাকাপ আইডি এড করতে লাগেছিল ৩ দিন :D
<Ekushey> ওহ
<Ekushey> ভুয়া আইডি / মেয়ে দের নামের আইডি গুলা চেক করে দেওয়া হয়
<tangim> :P
<Ekushey> ওগুলা থেকেই স্প্যাম হয়
<tangim> রায়হান ভাই ধরা :P
<Ekushey> মেয়ে আইডির ৯০% স্প্যামার
<tangim> হুম্ম
<tangim> কিসুদিন আগে একটা দিলেত করছি
<raihan> ঐটা ভুয়া নয়! আমার প্রত্যেকটা আইডির মুল্য সমান :p
<tangim> :v
<Ekushey> যাইহোক গ্রুপ চেক করেন :)
<tangim> আরেকটা কথা ছিল...
<Ekushey> বলেন :)
<raihan> ভাই! আমাকে মিন করেনি :( আমি বলেছিলাম tangim অথবা আকিক ভাই কে 
<raihan> এডমিন করেন
<tangim> :o
<Ekushey> আপাতত আর কাউকে দরকার লাগবে বলে মনে হয় না ;)
<tangim> আমি এডমিনের মহান দায়িত্ব পালন করতে পারুম না :3
<tangim> হুম্ম... তাই দেখলাম... গ্রুপে কোন স্প্যাম নাই :D
<Ekushey> ভুয়া আইডি কিনা চেক করে এপ্রুভাল দিয়েন... এখন তাই করা হয়
<Ekushey> এজন্য একটু সময় লাগে আরকি
<tangim> একটা স্ক্রিন শট পাঠাইলাম
<Ekushey> কিছু বিদেশী ও জয়েন করে... ওরাও স্প্যামার
<raihan> আপনি কি অলটাইম আইআরসিতে থাকেন? Ekushey 
<tangim> একটা স্ক্রিন শট উপ্লয়াদ দিব
<Ekushey> একটু ইমেইল করে দিবেন? এখানে ফাইল স্ট্রান্সফান কাজ করে না :(
<tangim> কিন্তু কেমনে :(
<tangim> অও
<tangim> ইমেইল দেন
<Ekushey> raihan: হু থাকি... আসবেন কিছু লাগলে, Ekushey লিখলেই নটিফিকেশন পাবো
<tangim> পাথাইচি
<Ekushey> এমনিতেও থাকতে পারেন... রেজওয়ান ভাই যেমন সারা দিন থাকেন... এটা ওটা নিয়ে কথা হয় সারা দিন :)
<tangim> ওই সাইট টা প্রথমে ভাবছিলাম world wide বানাব... কিন্তু এখন ভাবতেছি জাস্ট উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশের জন্যে বানাব... 
<Ekushey> নাইস tangim :)
<tangim> থেঙ্কু ^_^
<raihan> ভাই Ekushey, আমাদের তানজিম ভাই টি-শার্ট বানাচ্ছেন
<tangim> কিন্তু এখন কথা হইল আপনার পারমিশন লাগবে :D
<raihan> ডোমেইন কি হবে? tangim 
<Ekushey> আমাদের পুরাতন সাইটে প্রচুর কনটেন্ট ছিল... ব্যাকআপটা যে বলতে পারছি না :(
<tangim> সেইটা নিয়াও কথা আছে
<tangim> ওই সাইটের কন্টেন্ট সব এই সাইটে আনা যাবে সমস্যা হবে না
<raihan> http://www.ubuntu-bd.com/
<Ekushey> ubuntu-bd.org ব্যবহার করা যায় চাইলে
<raihan> http://www.ubuntu-bd.com/ এটাও তো ফাকা
<Ekushey> হোস্টিং স্পেসও সমস্যা না
<tangim> .org একটু সমস্যা
<Ekushey> .কম খুব ভাল শোনায় না
<tangim> অনেকে .com এর সঙ্গে ভাল পরিচিত
<tangim> .org onekei vul dey
<Ekushey> হু কিন্তু এ জাতীয় সাইটগুলো .অর্গ এই রাখা হয়
<raihan> .tk দিয়েন না তাইলেই চলবে
<tangim> তারমদ্দে আমি একজন :P
<tangim> :P
<tangim> হুম্ম টা ঠিক
<Ekushey> কমার্সিয়াল সাইট হলে অন্য কথা
<raihan> .org থাকলে ভাল হবে
<tangim> অকে
<tangim> :)
<tangim> এখন কথা হইল ওই সাইটের ডাটাবেস টা লাগবে
<Ekushey> সেটাই তো বললাম, ব্যাকআপ কোথায় আইডিয়া নাই
<Ekushey> দেখি পাই কিনা 
<tangim> cpanel এ গিয়া মনে হয় পাওয়া যাবে
<tangim> এক ক্লিক এই সম্ভবত সব একটা ফাইল এ সেভ হইয়া ডাউনলোড হয়
<Ekushey> উহু নাই, ৩ বছর ধরে সাইটটা বন্ধ
<tangim> cpanel e dhukte partecen ???
<Ekushey> একাউন্ট নাই, ওটা বন্ধ করে দেওয়া হয়েছিল
<tangim> অউ :'(
<Ekushey> যাইহোক খুজে দেখবো
<tangim> ok
<Ekushey> আরেকজনের কাছে থাকতে পারে
<tangim> paile khub e valo hoy :)
<raihan> আদনান ভাইয়ের কাছে?
<Ekushey> উহু
<Ekushey> চিনবেন না
<raihan> ওহ
<Ekushey> সে আর এখন এক্টিভ না গ্রুপের সাথে
<tangim> ou
<raihan> সিনিয়ার রা সবাই কি গ্রুপ ছাড়া শুরু করলেন?
<tangim> আচ্ছা সাইটের নাম কি ubuntu bd দিব নাকি ubuntu bangladesh ???
<raihan> Ubuntu-BD
<tangim> হুম্ম... আমিও তাই ভাবছি
<raihan> নাম থাকবে উবুনটু বাংলাদেশ, আর ডোমেইন থাকবে উবুনটু বিডি
<tangim> পুরা নাম দিলে জায়গায় কুলাবে না :(
<Ekushey> গ্রুপের বয়স ৮ বছর চলছে... এতদিনে প্রথম দিকের মানুষদের ঝরে পরারই কথা
<Ekushey> সবাই ব্যাস্ত হয়ে পরে জীবন-জীবিকা নিয়ে এক সময়
<tangim> হুম্ম
<Ekushey> বিডি দেন, সমস্যা নাই
<tangim> ওকে
<raihan> নিউ জেনারেশন তো আবার লিনাক্স প্রেমি :p
<tangim> :)
<Ekushey> কনটেন্ট হল আসল, নাম দিয়ে কিছু যায় আসে না খুব একটা :)
<tangim> হুম্ম
<tangim> খাটি কথা :D
<raihan> আমার দাবি এখনও একটাই! একটা অপারেটিং সিস্টেম চাই
<Ekushey> এটা নিয়ে বহু চেস্টা করা হয়েছে, হয় নাই
<raihan> কেমন সমস্যা দেখায়?
<Ekushey> ফান্ডিং ছাড়া এসব প্রজেক্ট চলে না
<Ekushey> লং টার্ম ফান্ডিং দরকার
<raihan> এটাতে কেমন ফান্ডিং লাগে? কোথায় লাগে? বুঝান তো একটু
<tangim> আমার মনে হয় এত ঝামেলা কইরা ওএস না বানাইয়া একটা াই এস ও বানান যাতে ওইটা ইন্সটল করলে উবুন্টুর সব জরুরি জিনিশ গুলা ইন্সটল হয়... আর ইন্সটল এর সময় কন কন সফটওয়্যার ইন্সটল করতে ছাইতেচে
<tangim> ন টা সিলেক্ট করা দেয়া যায়
<Ekushey> টাইপ করে বুঝালে গেলে হাত ব্যাথা হয়ে যাবে... ঢাকা আসলে দেখা কইরেন :)
<tangim> আমি তো ঢাকায় আছি :D
<raihan> কাস্টোম আইএসও তেও ফান্ড লাগে?
<tangim> সাঞ্জিদ কে চিনেন এ তো... @একুশে
<Ekushey> হু ট্রাই মারেন tangim :)
<tangim> আমি কি ট্রাই মারুম :3
<Ekushey> নাহিয়ান?
<tangim> humm
<Ekushey> আইএসও tangim :)
<Ekushey> tangim: হু চিনি, এখানে তো রেগুলার আসে
<Ekushey> দেখাও হয়েছিল একদিন
<tangim> দেখি পারি কিনা... পাইথন দিয়া করার চেষ্টা করব... কিন্তু অনেকদিন ধরই না :(
<raihan> পাইথন দিয়ে কি করবেন?
<tangim> ইন্সটল এর গুই
<raihan> বানান, একটা কাস্টোম আইএসও হলেই হয়
<tangim> qt দিয়াও চেষ্টা করা যায়
<tangim> কিন্তু ভাল পারি না ঃ(০
<Ekushey> গুড লাক!
<tangim> :)
<raihan> চেষ্টা করেন, যতদুর পারেন
<tangim> অকে
<raihan> ভাল তো কেও পারে না
<raihan> তাও চেষ্টা  মুল‌
<tangim> ^Geek^ কে ???
<tangim> কয়েকবার দেখলাম sign in sign out করতে
<raihan> তাই তো! ^Geek^ কে?
<Ekushey> তার কানেকশনে সমস্যা মনে হয়
<tangim> হুম্ম
<raihan> এখানে ৭জন কে অনলাইন দেখায়, আর কথা বলি মাত্র ৩ জন :o
<tangim> তারা দরশক
<raihan> 3:)
<Ekushey> :P
<raihan> আপনারা কথা বলেন, আমি খাই আর দে
<raihan> খি
<raihan> :p
<tangim> :P
<tangim> অপু ভাইকে চিনেন কেউ ???
<Ekushey> আমি চিনি না
<tangim> অউ
<Ekushey> raihan: একজন কনগ্রেটস্ জানিয়েছে... দেখেন ;)
<raihan> কনগ্রেটস এর খ্যাতা পুরি :v কি করতে লাগে কি হল!
<raihan> :p
<Ekushey> হাহা ;)
<raihan> Ekushey, একটা কাজ আছে
<Ekushey> হু বলেন
<raihan> আমি আমার উবুন্টু টাকে আইএসও হিসেবে রাখে দিতে চাই! যাতে পরে আবার ইন্সটল করতে পারি
<Ekushey> "গ্রুপে স্প্যাম নিষিদ্ধ, এটা জানার পরও যারা স্প্যাম করছেন তাদেরকে বিনা নোটিশে গ্রুপ থেকে বহিস্কার/নিষিদ্ধ করা হচ্ছে। কে আপনার প্রোফাইল ভিজিট করল, কে আপনার প্রেমে পড়ল, 
<Ekushey> কার সাথে আপনার হান্ড্রেড পার্সেন্ট লাভ, কিভাবে বিকাশে কয়েকটা ক্লিক করেই টাকা কামানো যায়, কিভাবে আরেকজনের অ্যাকাউন্ট হ্যাক করবেন, ১৪ বছরের বালিকা কি করেছে- ইত্যাদি জিনিস 
<Ekushey> পরখ করা আপনার একান্তই ব্যক্তিগত ব্যাপার, কিন্তু সেটা অন্যদের বিরক্তির কারন হওয়া উচিত নয় নিশ্চয়ই।"
<Ekushey> হাহা
<Ekushey> রিমাস্টারসিস তো আছেই
<raihan> রিমাস্টার দিয়ে বানালাম, লাইভ বুটে ঢুকে ইন্সটল করার অপশন পাই না :(
<raihan> robi offer @ RObi>সীমে ধামাকা অফার>< ! ¥! #ভালবাসা দিবসেরহ্যাকিং টিপসঃ ¡€¡ #ফ্রি ইন্টারনেটপ্রিয় বন্ধুরা-১৪ইফেব্রুয়ারী উপলক্ষ্যে রবি সীমদিচ্ছে বাম্পারবোনাস ইন্টারনেট।মাত্র 35 টাকা
<raihan> য় 1GBইন্টারনেটমেয়াদ1 মাস। অঁল্প টাকায়যারা সবসময়হ্যাকিং অফারের অপেক্ষায়থাকেনতারা ধন্যবাদ দিন রবির এইধামাকা অফারে।নিয়মটা বলছি আসলে খুঁশিতে নাচবে35 টাকায় 1GBইন্টারনেটআন
<raihan> তে আপনাকে যা করতে হবে-(1)মোবাইলে 40 টাকা রাখবেন(2)প্রথমে রেজিশ্ট্রেশন করুন রবিরআকর্ষনীয়ধামাকা অফারে।রেজিশ্ট্রেশন করতে Message এযান-গিয়ে লিখুন 35 তারপর Sendকরুন121201823377521এই কোড নাম্ব
<raihan> ারে।(3)রেজিশ্ট্রেশনহয়ে গেলে একটা ConfarmMessageআসবে Y লিখে Replay করুন। (4)এবারডায়াল করুন *8899*1*4# কয়েকসেকেন্ডঅপেহ্মা করুন।তিনটা Messageআসবে কেটে দিয়ে একাউন্টচেককরুন।এবার 1GB চেক করতে ডায়ালক
<raihan> রুন*8444*88# অফার বন্ধ হওয়ার আগপর্যন্তযতবার খুঁশি আনতে থাকুন। শেয়ারকরে বন্ধুদেরজানান উপকার হবে- SoMust Share.AND LIKE Must Ekushey 
<Ekushey> haha
<raihan> রিমাস্টার দিয়ে করা আইএসও তে সেটাপ অপশন পাচ্ছি না! এটার কি অন্য অপশন আছে Ekushey  ভাই
<Ekushey> আমি অনেকদিন শেষ ব্যবহার করেছি, খেয়াল নাই
<Ekushey> সরি
<raihan> -_- আমাকে পার্সেল করার কথা ছিল! তবে ঐটা এই জনমে পাব না, আরেকটা জনম নিওয়া লাগবে?
<Ekushey> খামে ভরে ঠিকানা লেখা অবস্থায় আছে
<Ekushey> ওই সুন্দরবনওয়ালা তো নিলো না
<Ekushey> আপনার বাসার ঠিকানাটা ইমেইল করেন একটু
<Ekushey> পোস্ট অফিসের মাধ্যমে পাঠাচ্ছি
<raihan> দিচ্ছি, কিছু না শুধু আমাকে উবুন্টু 4.10 টা দেন
<Ekushey> ওকে
<Ekushey> বাসার ঠিকানা হলেই হবে
<raihan> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1tyFdaVdjqJ8XM0ALpnupOooryfX--FVzGDjy1JAqoo4/viewform
<raihan> দেখেন তো কেমন লাগতেছে?
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<Ekushey> নাইস :)
<raihan> আপাতত থাক, সময়মত প্রকাশ করব
<raihan> tangim, ভাই রেট দিওয়ার পর ফরম পুরনের জন্য উন্মুক্ত হবে
<raihan> russell@ekushey.com
<raihan> এইটাতে দিলাম Ekushey 
<Rezwan> বাহ, এখানে তো দেখি বিরাট সভা হয়ে গেলো
<tangim> ঃড
<tangim> :D
<Rezwan> :)
<Rezwan> tangim, তুমি কি xxmate এর ফ্রেন্ড?
<tangim> humm
<tangim> keno???
<tangim> or shonge amar net ei porichoy hoice...
<Ekushey> :)
<Rezwan> tangim, এমনেই জিজ্ঞেস করলাম :)
<tangim> অউ
<tangim> আপ্নার ফেসবুকের নাম কি ?? @Rezwan
<Rezwan> facebook.com/rezbd
<tangim> অউ... এইবার চিন্সি ঃপ
<tangim> profile pic na dekhle chini na :P
<Rezwan> :)
<Ekushey> !voice maqtanim
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-14
<tangim> keu nai ???
<tangim> :D
<tanjil> hlw
<tangim> hlw
<tangim> kalke amar sathe dekha korte chaicilo ke??? apni naki alomgir vai ??
<tanjil> alomgir vai
<tangim> ow
<tangim> she ashe na ken -_-
<tangim> kebol ashlo-_-
<tangim> ershad :v
<raihan> কে কে আছেন?
<tangim> tanjil vai abar koi gelo :(
<raihan> এরশাদ কে তাইলে :p
<tangim> duijonei :v
<raihan> মিটিং শনিবারে না??
<tangim> ajke na ?>??
<tangim> ami sure na
<tangim> :P
<raihan> আজকে শুক্রবার :/
<tangim> jani to
<tangim> kintu meeting ki bar cilo??
<raihan> শনিবার
<tangim> ow
<tangim> taile vagi :D
<raihan> দৌড়ড়ড়ড়ড়ড়ড়ড়ড়ড়ড়
<raihan> পড়তে বসেন
<tangim> kintu alomgir vaier sathe to kotha cilo :(
<raihan> :প
<tangim> -_-
<raihan> তাকে মেসেজ করেন, ফেবুতে
<tangim> ok'
<tanjil> ami achi
<tanjil> chup chap sunteci
<raihan> চলে যান
<raihan> :/
<raihan> থাকে কি লাভ?
<raihan> কেও নাই
<tanjil> hm
<tanjil> thik ache
<tanjil> vaira valo thakben
<tangim> alomgir vai o to ace
<tangim> taile to ajkei shob kora jay :o
<tangim> ar shobaire valabasha dilam ;)
<raihan> ভালবাসা প্রচুর আছে, রাখার জায়গা পাচ্ছি না
<raihan> আর দিয়েন না
<raihan> :p
<tangim> :v
<tangim> bill gates er takar sathe milai rakhen :P
<raihan> নারে ভাই! এই ভালবাসা ভালবাসা করে লাইফ টা শেষ হয়ে গেল
<tangim> ahare :(
<raihan> আপনার টাইম আছে, টাইম থাকতেই পিওর হন ;)
<tangim> shudhu apni na... onekei ei trap e fashce :v
<tangim> apnare amar boyosh  kida koice -_-
<tangim> tar profile e ekhoni koktel marum :3
<raihan> তানজিল ভাই 3:)
<tangim> -_-
<tangim> eirokom bash dilo
<tangim> onare valentine day te koktel pathaiteci
<raihan> উনাকে ডিস্টার্ব করবেন না :p উনার ভেলেনটাইন আছে
<raihan> :)
<tangim> are khaice
<tangim> eida kida :v
<raihan> তার স্কাইপ প্রোফাইল পিকচার দেখেন
<raihan> :)
<xxmate> ki obosstha?
<xxmate> lol
<xxmate> oi tangim
<tangim> bolen je microsoft er product e amader kono somossa nai, jodi seta free, and open for all hoy ----- tanjil vai
<xxmate> tanjil nam e kaure dekhtasina ekhane
<xxmate> oh
<xxmate> sorry
<xxmate> skype free na
<xxmate> r meeting ken skype e korte hobe bujhtisina
<xxmate> irc bad diye
<xxmate> skype meeting er jonno kisu na
<xxmate> irc best
<tangim> skype free na tomare kon monishi bolcere vai :3
<tangim> likhte likhte amar ajke hat betha kortece mia :3
<xxmate> skype e premium a/c ase
<xxmate> mane taka diye r ki
<xxmate> phone korar jonno
<xxmate> r bill gates to gnu/linux er nam e koto opoprochar chalaise
<xxmate> oi betar product use kore ki lav
<xxmate> group e to microsoft r janla niye koto post dekhi
<tangim> tanjil vai kisu kon
<tanjil> vai ki racist?
<tanjil> bill gates er sathe jomi joma niye kono  sotruta ache?
<tangim> :P
<tangim> amar ace ;)
<xxmate> vai apni tahole revolution of linux dekhen arekbar
<xxmate> tarpor bill gates er kotha bolen
<xxmate> apni mone hoy oi film ta kokhono dekhen nai...sorry...arekbar na ekbar*
<tanjil> vai amra to churi kore software use kori nai, bill gates er dalali o kori nai, skype e kotha bolci, audio, for intriducing us, mn e hoy na ete khub somossa 
<xxmate> r tanjil vaia, kotha totha ektu bujhe bolben doya kore kaure racist bolar age
<tangim> oi mia eishob ki kou -_-
<xxmate> why skype?
<xxmate> irc valo
<tanjil> , cause it was easier for all of us
<tangim> bcoz ami kono karon pai nai skype use na korar jonne
<tanjil> irc te to amra kotha bolci ekhon, somossa to nai
<xxmate> ami kono karon paina irc bad diye skype e jawa
<tangim> irc ekta dik diai kharap.. sheita hoilo likhte likhte hat betha hoia jay
<Xuisce> Lol 
<tangim> jemon amar ajke hat betha kortece -_-
<xxmate> hat bethar ki ase
<Xuisce> Skype is different 
<Xuisce> Skype making irc die 
<tanjil> vai irc te audio chat kore kemn e jani na, skype e  kotha bolci, skype er somossa ki?
<xxmate> eito Xuisce vai bujhjhe bepar ta
<xxmate> vaia*
<Xuisce> Yep 
<xxmate> audio chat keu kortisena
<xxmate> google hangout use korte hobe
<xxmate> tangim hala
<tangim> :/
<xxmate> jhogra badhaise
<tangim> :P
<xxmate> ore bolsi, skype keno use kortiso?
<tangim> hehehhehehe
<xxmate> majhkhan theke shob vaider niye eshe jhogra badhaise
<tanjil> vai, tangim tomare samne paile kichu bolbo,
<tangim> :P
<tangim> ken ??
<tangim> ami xuise vaire daki nai :o
<tangim> ami just tanjiol vaire pura conversation copy paste koira pathai dici :/
<xxmate> hehehehe
<xxmate> gese halai
<tangim> hehehehe vagce :P
<xxmate> tangim :poop
<xxmate> :poop: tangim :poop:
<tangim> kintu kalke kopale ki ace allah jane :3
<xxmate> tangim :poop:
<tangim> oi pia pado ken???
<xxmate> ken kalke abar ki hoise?
<tangim> ki hoice kou
<xxmate> jeta boltislam
<tangim> kalke onar sathe dekha korbo
<xxmate> ekdin bailey road e asho
<tangim> ar uni boila gelo kalke amare ki jeno koibe :o
<xxmate> vns er meye gular pise lagbo
<tangim> -_-
<tangim> moira jao
<tangim> irc dia dure gia moro
<xxmate> are vai
<xxmate> russell vaia bolse
<xxmate> vodro chele der bel nai
<xxmate> ektu fotka type er hou
<xxmate> next valentine e dekhab 5 gfs
<xxmate> tomare
<xxmate> tomar*
<tangim> :o
<tangim> moro gia
<xxmate> tui mor :3 vai der kotha na shunle next valentine e kannakati korte hobe
<xxmate> ekhon jemon kortiso
<xxmate> tangim
<xxmate> good nite
<xxmate> ghumabo
<xxmate> shokale uththe hobe
<xxmate> cya
<tangim> moro gia
<Xuisce> Google hangout is poop 
<Xuisce> :)
<Xuisce> Audio quality karap
<tangim> ow
<tangim> arekta app ace na???
<tangim> skype er moto???
<Xuisce> Skype valo
<Xuisce> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-15
<Ekushey> wb kalpurush
<Xuisce> Ekushey: hi
<kalpurush> Thanks Russell vai
<kalpurush> How is going ?
<Ekushey> eito bhai
<Ekushey> choltese
<Ekushey> how are you doing?
<Ekushey> onek din dekha hoy na
<Ekushey> hey Xuisce
<kalpurush> Vai Job nia bsy :(
<Ekushey> good good
<Ekushey> busy thaka bhalo
<kalpurush> vai valo lage na chakri bakri
<kalpurush> bohut pera 
<kalpurush> mejaj pura gorom hoia jay
<Ekushey> hahaha hu job erokomi :)P
<Ekushey> aste aste obbhash hoye jabe
<Ekushey> chakri na hole toh shundori bou pawa jabe na kalpurush :)
<kalpurush> vai moneybag mota na hole sundori bou paoa jay na ;)
<kalpurush> chakri fact na 
<Ekushey> kalpurush: yeah very true
<kalpurush> Ekushey vai achen ?
<Ekushey> kalpurush: yeah
<Ekushey> but ber hochchi
<Ekushey> elephant road e jabo
<kalpurush> ohh
<Ekushey> tuk tak kichu jinish kena dorkar
<kalpurush> ok back kore ektu kncok diyen domain + hosting er jonno kotha bolbo
<Ekushey> PM me
<kalpurush> ok
<Ekushey> wb tangim
<tangim_> hlw\
<Ekushey> hello :)
<tangim_> 11 taay na???
<Ekushey> ki 11 tay?
<tangim_> meeting hobar kotha na
<tangim_> ??/
<Ekushey> i don't know
<Ekushey> i stay here all the time, any time is fine for me
<tangim_> 11 tay thaiken
<Ekushey> ghumaye na porle thakbo :)
<tangim_> :P
<Ekushey> Nahian er shathe kalke dekha holo
<Ekushey> we went for cycling together
<tangim_> amar sathe hoilo na :'(
<Ekushey> ami toh regular ber hoi
<tangim_> ekdin shomoy fix kore dekha korbo ne :D
<Ekushey> sure
<tangim_> :)
<tangim_> acca.. ekta kotha... apni skype use koratake kemon chokhe dekhen??
<Ekushey> bhalo, keno?
<Ekushey> i'm always on Skype too
<tangim_> kalke ektu jhogra type er hoicilo :P
<Ekushey> though i prefer chatting on IRC
<Ekushey> oh
<Ekushey> kothay jhogra hoise?
<tangim_> likhte likhte hat betha hoia jay... tai ....
<tangim_> irc tei
<Ekushey> oh
<Ekushey> i was sleeping last night
<tangim_> ow
<tangim_> sanjid re ektu bujan... o skype re pura parle khaia falay
<tangim_> actually amie tar jonne dai
<tangim_> ami e or bill ar steave er upor khov barai dici
<tangim_> :P
<Ekushey> lol
<Ekushey> i use Skype to chat with my clients
<tangim_> ow
<Ekushey> my primary means of communication is email
<tangim_> skype bade ar kono valo app ace ??
<Ekushey> but sometimes discussions are needed
<Ekushey> well, it is a service...
<Ekushey> it is possible to use Kopete or Pidgin to chat on Skype
<Ekushey> but voice/video support is not there i believe
<tangim_> skype er moton kono app nai??
<Ekushey> Skype is a service... eta app type kichu na
<tangim_> oito skype er moton kono servic ace kina sheitai
<Ekushey> Jabber is there... 
<tangim_> kemon ???
<Ekushey> www.jabber.org
<Ekushey> it's an open source protocol
<tangim_> apni use korcen???
<Ekushey> hu
<Ekushey> i've setup many Jabber servers as well
<tangim_> ow
<Ekushey> come to #bangladesh for off-topic chats
<Ekushey> :)
<tangim_> ok :)
<Ekushey> kalpurush: office e?
<tangim_> arekta jinish
<tangim_> jabber er valo cilent konta???
<Ekushey> all clients support it
<tangim_> ow... taile pidgin setup dei
<Ekushey> sure
<tangim_> jabber er acount khulte parteci na :(
<Ekushey> you've to select a server first: https://xmpp.net/directory.php
<tangim_> konta select korbo :o
<Ekushey> je kono ekta holei holo...
<Ekushey> tangim_: i'm leaving, will talk later... take care
<kalpurush> Russel vai chilam na pc te 
<kalpurush> matro boslam
<tanjil> keu achen?
<raihan> Ekushey, আছেন?
<Ekushey> yup
 * Ekushey is having dinner
<raihan> :D
<raihan> মিটিং এ ডাক দিয়ে পোলাপান গায়েব হয়ে গেছে
<raihan> আমিও যাই
<raihan> কেও আসলে সালাম দিয়েন আমার
<raihan> শান্তানু দা?
<shantanu> Is meeting finish ?
<shantanu> i am late 
<raihan> শুরুই হল কবে?
<raihan> কেও আইল না
<raihan> তানজিম ভাই নাই
<raihan> তানজিল ভাই ভাল আবহাওয়াতে ঘুমাচ্ছেন
<shantanu> how many people are available here?
<shantanu> please say hi
<shantanu> hi
<raihan> রাসএল ভাই ডিনার করতাছেন
<Guest88595> চলে আসছি 
<raihan> কে?
<raihan> এইটা?
<zeus13> আমি আইসি 
<zeus13> কিডা কিডা আসুইন
<zeus13> ??
<raihan> আপনারে চিবা পাইলুম না? এর আগে আমাদে দেখা হয়েছে?
<raihan> O.o
<shantanu> fixed the topic.
<zeus13> আমি সেই পাপী
<raihan> এডমিন সাহেবের ডিনার হোক, আকিক ভাইও আসবেন মনেহচ্ছে
<zeus13> আমি চলে আসছি 
<zeus13> আমিই সেই পাপী 
<zeus13> যার নাম আকিক
<raihan> ধুরু মিয়া
<raihan> আপনি তো মহা পাপী
<raihan> :v
<zeus13> আর কে কে আছে?
<raihan> শান্তানু ভাই ছিলেন
<raihan> তো
<raihan> তানজিল পালায়েছে
<raihan> সেই ঘুম লাগছে তাকে
<zeus13> শান্তনু ভাইয়া আসছে
<zeus13> ??
<shantanu> i am still here
<zeus13> আর কেও আসে নাই
<zeus13> ঠিক আছে জাই হউক
<raihan> Ekushey, ডিনার হল ভাই?
<zeus13> আমরা কয়েকজন মিলে ঠিক করছি একটা ওয়েবসাইট বানাব
<zeus13> উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশের নামে
<raihan> তানজিম আইল -_-
<tangim> :P
<tangim> current cilo na :(
<tangim> ar keu nai :o
<raihan> কে থাকবে?
<raihan> শান্তানু দা শুরু করেন
<raihan> ঘুম লাগে 
<raihan> তারাতারি চলে যাব
<tangim> ken :o
<raihan> shantanu, 
<shantanu> what is the topic ?
<shantanu> :P
<raihan> এতসুন্দর আবহাওয়া! আহ, ঘুমাইতে মুনচায়
<tangim> :P
<raihan> নতুন ওয়েবসাইট
<shantanu> t-shirt
<tangim> ghumaile abohaoa ter paiben kemne :v
<raihan> বানাবেন মহামান্য তানজিম ভাই
<shantanu> where is he??
<tangim> iso banaiben apnara :D
<shantanu> video koi??
<tanjir> kisher video? kar video? :D
<raihan> ইয়েস, টি-শার্ট টা ফিক্স করেন
<raihan> ফাও আলাপ পরো
<raihan> পরে
<raihan> টিশার্টের রিপোর্ট দেন tangim 
<raihan> আলকায়েদার গুপন ভিডিও :3
<tangim> 180 highest lagbe proti shirt e
<tangim> :P
<tangim> lolz
<tangim> irc er upor nojor ace naki karo :v
<raihan> কার থাকবে?
<shantanu> add extra cost
<raihan> থাকুক
<raihan> টোটাল 200 করলে হবে??
<tangim> extra cost means ???
<raihan> আর পার্সেল খরচ নিজস্ব
<shantanu> rickshaw vara 
<shantanu> etc etc
<tangim> hummm. .. parsel khoroch alada
<tangim> :P
<shantanu> i am serious @tangim
<tangim> shirt koyta kora hobe ta jeotogular taka paoa hobe tar upor nirvor kore
<tangim> ami moja paiteci :P
<tangim> ar ricshay vara kotha dia ailo :o
<zeus13> উম
<raihan> উহু, ফাও আলাপ পরে
<shantanu> whatever.. physically k jabay?
<tangim> mane>>??
<raihan> tangim, 
<shantanu> kaj ta k korbay??
<shantanu> computer deye to t-shirt hobay na
<tangim> koyekjoner sathe kotha bolci
<tangim> ta dia idea pailam 180 highest lagbe
<tangim> kintu sobaire 200 e boli
<tangim> kom lagle shirt er shonge pathai dibo
<shantanu> ok.. no problem
<shantanu> next question how we will send money
<tangim> bcash
<shantanu> do u have any personal account
<zeus13> সাইজ এর বেপারে কি ঠিক করসেন?
<shantanu> ?
<raihan> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1tyFdaVdjqJ8XM0ALpnupOooryfX--FVzGDjy1JAqoo4/viewform
<jamal> is there any one?
<raihan> এইটা দেখেন সবাই
<raihan> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1tyFdaVdjqJ8XM0ALpnupOooryfX--FVzGDjy1JAqoo4/viewform
<raihan> সবাই দেখেন
<raihan> এইটা আমাদের ফরম
<tangim> size dui ta
<raihan> তৈরী করেছি
<tangim> medium, big
<tangim> dhur... ei form faltu -_-
<raihan> লেডিস? o.O
<shantanu> ok, we will create a do with, name, phone and size
<jamal> 2nd is best
<tangim> kiser ledis :v
<raihan> tangim, গুপন রহস্য ফাস করম?
<tangim> -_-
<raihan> লেডিস টি সার্ট চাইলে?
<shantanu> who will take this resposibility ??
<tangim> acca form ta onek valo :v
<shantanu> about the doc
<zeus13> উম
<tangim> bolbo men er ta dia kaj chalan :v
<shantanu> doc or exel or anything 
<raihan> ডক টা গ্রুপে পোষ্ট করি দেখি কয়জন পুরন করে
<zeus13> তাঞ্জিম আর রাইহান 
<tangim> group e koyjon ladis ace???
<zeus13> ভাইজান আমরা একটু পরে ফাইজলামি করি
<raihan> ওকে
<shantanu> t-shirt should be same type .. not gents ladis.. only diff size
<tangim> tanjil vai koi ???
<tangim> yapp!
<tangim> next question???
<zeus13> তাঞ্জিম ভাই
<tangim> w8??
<raihan> শুনেন ভাইয়েরা আমি যেটা বলছি! আমার তৈরী ডক টা গ্রুপে পোষ্ট করব। আগ্রহী রা পুরন করবে তাইলে আমরা অরিজিনাল কাউন্টিং করতে পারব
<zeus13> আপনি নাকি ওয়েবসাইট বানাইতেসেন
<shantanu> who will create it ??
<tangim> humm banaiteci @zeus13
<shantanu> website dorkar nai re bhi t-shirt ar jonno
<tangim> are website to onno kaje banaiteci -_-
<zeus13> না না @ শান্তনু ভাই
<shantanu> ok
<zeus13> ওইটা অন্ন কাজের জন্যে 
<shantanu> don't change the topic please
<raihan> ভাই, ডক টা কি চলবে?
<zeus13> ও আচ্ছা
<raihan> -_-
<shantanu> ya.. it's good
<zeus13> বুঝিনাই
<raihan> পাব্লিক করব কবে?
<raihan> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1tyFdaVdjqJ8XM0ALpnupOooryfX--FVzGDjy1JAqoo4/viewform
<tangim> acca website er topic ta pore alochona kora hoibe
<shantanu> ok, I will create a google doc for listing the name.
<shantanu> next question is, we will fixed a timeline for money and name... after that we will not accept any new name (depens on situation)
<shantanu> what will be last date
<shantanu> ?
<raihan> ফরম ছাড়ার 1মাস সময় দিতেই হয়?
<raihan> কি বলেন??
<raihan> shantanu, 
<shantanu> ok, march 15
<raihan> ফরম ছাড়বেন কবে?
<shantanu> tomorrow 
<shantanu> we need a personal bkash account
<tangim> amar ace
<raihan> আমার কাছে পার্সোনাল একাউন্ট আছে, তয় আমি তো দুরে
<shantanu> then i will give you the form access , you will check the persons who gives the money
<raihan> (y)
<shantanu> last one is how it will be deliverd ?
<shantanu> jara dhakay tader parcel kora boring kaj 
<raihan> অফকোর্স পার্সেলের মাধ্যমে
<tangim> kurier
<shantanu> it's not fair
<raihan> অনুর্ধ 50 টাকা লাগবে
<tangim> ken???
<shantanu> i thought it's not fair for u, @tangim :P
<shantanu> ok, if u can then great 
<tangim> bujlam na :(
<shantanu> ok, na bujle valo :)
<raihan> তাছাড়া অন্য উপায় কি আছে? shantanu দা
<tangim> bujan >_<
<raihan> পরে বুঝাব নি আপনাকে tangim 
<shantanu> dhorlam total 100 ta t-shirt hobay
<tangim> ok
<shantanu> 100 jon ar address aa percel korban??
<shantanu> @tangim
<tangim> :3
<shantanu> keu bollo.. pai nai
<tangim> address ekta page e print koira parcel je korbe tare dhoraia dimu :P
<shantanu> ok.. then
<shantanu> done... final review :
<raihan> ডান
<shantanu> i will create a form, will add dead line , account number etc
<shantanu> @tangim will receive the money and update the list 
<shantanu> after the done job tshirt will be perceled to each person doesn't metter where is he 
<shantanu> or she
<raihan> নো শি
<raihan> :্
<tangim> :P
<shantanu> @tangim what is ur account number?
<tangim> w8
<shantanu> it will be better if you inbox me in fb
<shantanu> and thank you for taking the resposibility @tangim
<shantanu> any question ?? anybody??
<raihan> ইয়েস
<raihan> আমার আছে
<shantanu> yes
<shantanu> what is that?
<tangim> 01823170374
<shantanu> ok, got it @tangim
<raihan> অফলাইন সফটওয়্যারের ব্যাপারে একটা কথা বলেছিলেন। ঐটা কি সম্ভব?
<tangim> oshomvob ke shomvob korai to amder kaj :v
<shantanu> not now by me.. i am too busy now
<raihan> -_-
<raihan> নো পবলেম
<tangim> amra ekai eksho :P
<raihan> আমরা এটাই -100
<raihan> :/
<shantanu> question do we really need this??
<raihan> 50টাকার সিডি ওয়ালাদের এইটার দরকার আছে
<Xuisce> shantanu: is probably fatty looks
<Xuisce> Lols xd 
<Xuisce> raihan: valo achi
<raihan> আমার মনেহয় সফটওয়্যার সেন্টারে যতগুলা অ্যাপ আছে সবগুলা 3/4 টা সিডিতে চলে আসবে
<tangim> otogula dia ki kormu -_-
<Xuisce> :)
<shantanu_> hi
<tangim> arekta kotha............. eitar onek onek dorkar ace
<shantanu_> i think offline project is less priority now.
<shantanu_> ?
<tangim> but khub less o na kintu
<Xuisce> shantanu_: ya tumi mot
<Xuisce> Moti
<tangim> rayhan vaire basic structure ta kalke bolcilam
<Xuisce> :)
<tangim> sorry porshu
<raihan> কি বলেছিলেন?
<tangim> ajke mathay pura app tar image vaisha uthce :D
<raihan> Xuisce, টা আবার কে?
<tangim> group chat e bolcilam na -_-
<tangim> ke jane :(
<raihan> কি বলেছিলেন, আমি গাজনি টাইপের মানুষ, আবার বলেন
<tangim> tanjil vair kas dia jaina nen
<tangim> erpor ekta txt file e save koira rakhben
<raihan> উক্কে
<tangim> jate vuila gele oita dekhlei mone pore :v
<raihan> চিন্তা করতাছি বডিতে লেখে রাখব
<tangim> apnar oshudh ;)
<tangim> too mainstream
<tangim> txt file er tai unique ;)
<tangim> ami gelam
<tangim> bye all
<raihan> আমিও যাব
<raihan> টাট্টা
<shantanu_> bye
<tangim> bb
<shantanu_> good night 
<tangim> gud might
#ubuntu-bd 2015-02-13
<lmde> hi all
<lmde> is the ict show still on at bangabandhu convention center?
#ubuntu-bd 2015-02-14
<LiquidOxygen> assalaamu alaykum 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-13
<pavlushka> Welcome zaki :)
<pavlushka> Tanvir: zaki সবাইকে বাসন্তী শুভেচ্ছা
<Tanvir> শুভেচ্ছা আপনাকেও!
<pavlushka> ধন্যবাদ :)
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: we are celebrating the first day of spring with the nature
<zaki> pavlushka: same to you :)
<zaki> and thnx
<zaki> ///////////////////
<zaki> :3
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> NahidSultan:  আপনাকে বাসন্তী শুভেচ্ছা
<NahidSultan> আপনাকেও, শুভ বসন্ত :) 
<pavlushka> :)
<NahidSultan> pavlushka, তো বসন্ত কি ঘরেই পালন করলেন নাকি অন্য কোথায়ও ;) 
<pavlushka> NahidSultan: এক সময় বাইরে পালন করতাম, আর অাজকে এখানে বসন্ত হলেও বসন্তের বাতাস বওয়া শুরু করেনি, তাই প্রকৃতির উপর কিছুটা মন খারাপ, সেই হেতু ঘরেই বসন্ত যাপন
<NahidSultan> :p 
<pavlushka> zaki: কি করেন?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: seen rokon
<u-la-la> pavlushka: rokon was last seen 6 days, 8 hours, 23 minutes and 49 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2017-02-07 13:01:38 BDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-02-07 13:05:05 BDT
<pavlushka> Kilos: we are celebrating the first day of spring with the nature, we call it "Bashanta"
<zaki> pavlushka: বসন্তের শুভেচ্ছা 
<Kilos> too me its just another day pavlushka 
<zaki> Kilos: same here
<zaki> just another day.
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> level 63 today but no gold to level up everything
<zaki> Kilos: but may be pavlushka celebrating .. :P 
<Kilos> hahaha yes
<Kilos> he likes celebrating
<zaki> Kilos: you should find a way to transfer gold. i have tons of it
<Kilos> he must celebrate replacing broken locks
<Kilos> there is a thing called gift but dunno how it works
<zaki> may be gift things are connected to extra credit. :3 
<zaki> you have to pay 
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> thats actually something they should build into the game
<Kilos> gifts of gold and supplies
<zaki> my storages are out of thee capacity :3
<zaki> yep Kilos
<Kilos> its hard work trying to level up everything without buying bonds
<zaki> there*
<Kilos> level them up more
<Kilos> then they can hold more and as you level up you get to build more
<zaki> brb
<pavlushka> lol # Kilos on celebrate replacing broken locks
<pavlushka> *#/@
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-14
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos & others
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: hello
<pavlushka> Kilos: how is the day?
<Kilos> ok ty and yours
<pavlushka> busy and good 
<Kilos> night guys
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-15
<Kilos> o/
<shajalal> hlw
<zaki> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty zaki 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-16
<zaki> hi pavlushka and rubel
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> doyou remember a tareg88 here
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> may be. i'm not sure. 
<zaki> why?
<Kilos> he was going to apply for ubuntu membership before i went to OZ
<zaki> don't know :|
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i think he is one of the oldies from bd
<Kilos> before the loco collapsed
<zaki> shariar tareque?
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> maybe pavel will remember
<zaki> yep. pavlushka will know. 
<zaki> hmm
<Kilos> but its not serious because if he wanted membership he would have applied or tried to find out more
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> Hello zaki and everyone
<pavlushka> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> pavlushka pong
<pavlushka> Kilos: Mr. tareq was last seen here on 13th September 2016
<pavlushka> around one of the Eid festival time
<pavlushka> Kilos: and yes, he was interested for Ubuntu Membership that time
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
 * pavlushka zzzzz
<pavlushka> see ya
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-17
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos and everyone :)
<pavlushka> u-la-la: hello
<u-la-la> morning
<zaki> hi pavlushka Kilos
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka zaki 
<pavlushka> Kilos: what was on dinner tonight?
<Kilos> i had a cheese sandwitch now
<zaki> only cheese sandwitch?
<zaki> pavlushka: how are u?
<pavlushka> zaki: tired!
<zaki> did what? 
<zaki> pavlushka: https://routerboard.com/rb750
<zaki> bought one yestrday. 
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, cool :)
<zaki> for test/experiment purpose :D
<pavlushka> zaki: super :)
<zaki> midterm exam will end 19 february
<pavlushka> he he
<zaki> :3
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-18
<pavlushka> Welcome rubel vy :)
<rubel> pavlushka: now i am working firebase using cli
<pavlushka> rubel: vy \o/
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-19
<anirbaan> hello every one !
<Kilos> hi anirbaan 
<anirbaan> oh Kilos , Its me pavlushka from my school's machine :)
<Kilos> and morning bd from south africa
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> there some new nicks here i see
<anirbaan> the nick is the school's name
<anirbaan> me too
<RemonShai> hi guys.....  Kilos pavlushka
<RemonShai> anybody here....?
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<Kilos> pavel is here as anirbaan 
<anirbaan> Hello RemonShai :)
<RemonShai> oh....
<RemonShai> how're you, guys?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<RemonShai> ok.
<RemonShai> why 'anirbaan' not pavel...? any reason??
<Kilos> school machine
<anirbaan> quitting time, see you later guys :)
<Kilos> ok
<RemonShai> when i'm not using Wi-Fi, what's my local host...?
<Kilos> your internet connection i think
<Kilos> router or mobile isp
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell Remonshai that his localhost is always 127.0.0.1
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell RemonShai on freenode
<Kilos> mine too pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> ok remember that for me
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> sure
<pavlushka> Kilos: but that the ipv4 version of localhost, it has another name for ipv6 but that is also universal
<pavlushka> Kilos: or you can address both just as localhost
<pavlushka> Kilos: So you can type just localhost in your browser and it will load the localhost
<Kilos> cool ty
<zaki> hi pavlushka Kilos & NahidSultan 
<zaki> how are you guys doing. !!
<NahidSultan> Hi
<pavlushka> zaki: I am doing good, and you?
<pavlushka> Hello NahidSultan 
<Kilos> hi zaki
<NahidSultan> Hey
<Kilos> and NahidSultan 
<NahidSultan> Hey Kilos :) 
<zaki> pavlushka: oky :)
<Kilos> :)
<zaki> Kilos: where should i build that barrack?
<zaki> oky done !
<Kilos> near your headquarters zaki 
<Kilos> near command HQ
<Kilos> hyou will use it daily so keep it near centre
<zaki> oky
<zaki> (y)
<Kilos> i got level 64 this morning but no gold to level up my commanders equipment
<zaki> he he
<zaki> btw how about production area? should i build fence arroud it?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> you will later have to have all farms and houses outside the area where you started
<Kilos> and you get still acadamies for training
<Kilos> and gold mine and factories etc
<zaki> i have firmhouse , etc in the outside of HQ
<Kilos> its a lot of work to sort everything out efficiently and then you get guys raid you to steal your trophies so you need a bunker
<Kilos> hehe lots of work
<Kilos> you get 6 farm houses
<Kilos> 6 farms and 6 houses
<Kilos> but you can later move things around
<Kilos> there is a hammer icon on the left next to where the places show when they are building
<Kilos> it has a thing with 4 dashes in a circle
<Kilos> tick that and it becomes a move function
<zaki> got it. :D
<Kilos> actually too much for me to remember so i worry ian lots for help
<Kilos> and you have to make war lots to get experience and dog tags and other equipment as rewards
<Kilos> and warring eats supplies
<Kilos> lots to remember
#ubuntu-bd 2018-02-12
<slimy> ┬┬─┐┌─┐ ┌─┐┬ ┬┌─┐┌─┐┬─┐┌┐┌┌─┐┌┬┐┌─┐ ┌─┐┬─┐┌─┐
<slimy> │├┬┘│   └─┐│ │├─┘├┤ ├┬┘│││├┤  │ └─┐ │ │├┬┘│ ┬
<slimy> ┴┴└─└─┘o└─┘└─┘┴  └─┘┴└─┘└┘└─┘ ┴ └─┘o└─┘┴└─└─┘
<slimy> u-la-la pavlushka Brainstorm LjL ubuntulog Researcher- JediKnight lubotu2
#ubuntu-bd 2018-02-14
<Shayed> kew asen?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-02-11
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: কেমন আছেন?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm good. 
<zaki> how about you ?
<pavlushka> খাওয়া দাওয়া হইসে?
<zaki> eating my dinner!
<zaki> :D
<zaki> কি নিয়ে ব্যস্ত? 
<pavlushka> zaki: ami asi ekrokom
<pavlushka> zaki: weatherpi grove board theke i2c device gulo control korar upae khuje pachchi na
<pavlushka> from an arduino uno
<zaki> pavlushka, this one? https://www.switchdoc.com/weatherboard/
<pavlushka> আবার কিছুটা ব্যাস্ত ও বলা যায়, তাই সমস্যাটাকে একেবারে ছাই দিয়ে ধরার সুযোগও হচ্ছে না
<u-la-la> [ Weather Board For The Raspberry Pi / Arduino - Grove - SwitchDoc Labs ] - https://www.switchdoc.com
<pavlushka> zaki: ওদের অবস্থা তাবিজ বেচার মত, অযথা এক গাদা জিনিস কিনানোর জন্যে বানানো টিউটোরিয়াল
<zaki> he he 
<pavlushka> zaki: ওতো কিছু লাগবেই না, অনেক কম খরচ ও জিনিসে আসল কাজ হাসিল করা যাবে
<pavlushka> zaki: কিন্তু সেক্ষেত্রে code  নিজে নিজে develop করতে হবে।
<pavlushka> zaki: এই যা
<zaki> pavlushka, তো আপনি কোনটা করবেন? 
<pavlushka> zaki: কিন্তু সেক্ষেত্রে code  নিজে নিজে develop করতে হবে। ^^
<pavlushka> সেটাই চেষ্টা করছি
<pavlushka> আবার কিছুটা ব্যাস্ত ও বলা যায়, তাই সমস্যাটাকে একেবারে ছাই দিয়ে ধরার সুযোগও হচ্ছে না
<pavlushka> zaki: ছাই দিয়ে ধরার মানে বুঝেন?
<zaki> pavlushka, ha :D 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-02-14
<pavlushka> o/ 
<pavlushka> zaki: 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-02-17
<Brainstorm> 🌏 भूकंप! ভূমিকম্প! Earthquake! 4.7 Mb tremor, registered by alomax, expected yearly, occurred 9 minutes ago (02:58:35 UTC), during daytime, Hmunnuam, Mizoram, India (22.46, 92.73), ↓10 km likely felt 110 km away (in চট্টগ্রাম, রাঙ্গামাটি, Lunglei, Saiha…) by 2.8 million people (alomax.free.fr)  
<Brainstorm> 🔸 Yellow alert: 4.8 Mb tremor, registered by IN,KOERI,US, with 3 reports, expected yearly, occurred 53 minutes ago (02:58:35 UTC), during daytime, Saiha, Mizoram, India (22.41, 92.95) ± 2 km, ↓5 km likely felt 120 km away (in Lunglei, Saiha…) by 52100 people (emsc-csem.org)  
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
#ubuntu-bd 2020-02-15
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: what's up?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm good. 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-02-16
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: how are you?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm good
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> I was exhausted testing coreboot for my desktop, but am recharged now and will provide a meaningful result/output InshaAllah
<pavlushka> zaki: you can read my comments on patch 60 here , https://review.coreboot.org/c/coreboot/+/34603/60
<zaki> is it complete now?
<pavlushka> zaki: and the summery, https://pastebin.com/7VKvLM7j, will test again, I can boot into CLI mode using coreboot. Tha's the progress so far.
<u-la-la> [ Coreboot test cases. - Pastebin.com ] - pastebin.com
<zaki> pavlushka, great
<pavlushka> zaki: you haven't read any of that I guess :|
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm reading
<zaki> pavlushka, upload some screenshot 
<pavlushka> zaki: https://imgur.com/a/QZj6EHJ
<u-la-la> [ Coreboot on ASUS h110m machine - Album on Imgur ] - imgur.com
<pavlushka> https://i.imgur.com/VyQ7PrI.jpg
<pavlushka> https://imgur.com/VyQ7PrI
<u-la-la> [ Tianocore_with_GOP - Imgur ] - imgur.com
<zaki> pavlushka, there was some gui while booting your lenovo
<zaki> oh okay 
<pavlushka> zaki: night night
